# RegTP zu One2Bill-Dialern



## littlebird's prompter (2 Juli 2005)

Könnte mir bitte jemand übersetzen, was die RegTP einem User mit beigefügtem Schreiben mitteilen will?
betroffene Nummern sind u.a.
090090001470 (GN)
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001470&status=1
090090001471
090090001472 (jujube)
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001472&status=1
090090001473 (Cyberservices)
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001473&status=1
090090001474
090090001475
090090001476 (Inter Max Internet, N*B*)
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001476&status=1
090090001530 (GN/MCG)
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001530&status=1
usw.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2005)

littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte mir bitte jemand übersetzen, was die RegTP ... mitteilen will?



Steht doch alles drin: _man hat gemahnt, ist sich aber nicht sicher warum. Deshalb soll der Beschwerdeführer sich selbst zivilrechtlich bemühen, wenn er meint, aus was für einem Grund auch immer, nicht zahlen zu wollen._


----------



## littlebird's prompter (2 Juli 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb soll der Beschwerdeführer sich selbst zivilrechtlich bemühen, wenn er meint, aus was für einem Grund auch immer, nicht zahlen zu wollen.


 zum Beispiel wegen unzureichender Preisauszeichnung? Aber da steht doch auch "aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er-Mehrwertdienstenummern". Für eine zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung wäre doch interessant, zu wissen, _weswegen_ abgemahnt worden ist, ohne zu entregistrieren !?
Die Liste der betroffenen Firmen ist verdammt lange...


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2005)

littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung wäre doch interessant, zu wissen, _weswegen_ abgemahnt worden ist, ohne zu entregistrieren !?


Und genau hier lehnt sich die RegTP nicht zu sehr weit aus dem Fenster - wenn es dem Beschwerdeführer ernst ist, dann kann er ja auf dem zivilen Klageweg bei der RegTP zeugenschaftlich anfragen lassen. Blos, kann man davon ausgehen, dass evtl. nur eine Schriftgröße nicht punktgenau eingehalten wurde oder der Kontrast bedenklich war, was in einem zivilen Verfahren dann an Bedeutung verlieren könnte. Auch einer Abmahnung kann man widersprechen oder nachbessern - was hier ursächlich war, kann man wirklich nur über die gerichtliche Einvernahme erreichen. Bis dahin bleiben die Dialer wohl registriert und die Nummern am Netz, da die Fehler wohl auch im Sinne der RegTP nicht sonderlich bedeutend waren.


----------



## littlebird's prompter (2 Juli 2005)

As far as I know ging es hauptsächlich um GN-Dialer, aber nur um ein paar wenige, nicht um so viele. Irgendwas muss da also schon gewesen sein. Naja, ich poste mal noch einmals alle Nummern und wenn da jemand dabei ist, der sich beschweren will wegen was-auch-immer, kann er mir ja eine PN schicken...

Hier die Nummern

090090001470
090090001471
090090001472
090090001473
090090001474
090090001475
090090001476
090090001477
090090001478
090090001530
090090001531
090090001532
090090001533
090090001534
090090001535
090090001537
090090001538
090090001539
090090001540
090090001541


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2005)

Der zugehörige thread sieht ja etwas lustig aus...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8624
Der ist deswegen so wild editiert worden, weil es da u.a. um diese höchst seltsame Geschichte ging mit den verwirrenden Angaben zu Inhalteanbietern u.a. bei (ehemaligen?) GN-Dialern...

siehe
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001530&status=1
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1697916
gn-1, immer wieder gn-1 - aber stets irgendwie anders?
Gleiche hashwerte für unterschiedlichste Projekte?

Diese seltsame Sache wurde ja viel später auch im DC-Forum thematisiert, kurz bevor GN seine PP's eingestellt hat...


----------



## littlebird's prompter (3 Juli 2005)

Die mir bekannten Fälle, die alle letztlich einen einzigen der betroffenen Dialer erwähnten, sind schon ziemlich alt... Ob sich jemals Betroffene beschwert haben? Wie viele haben wohl letztlich bezahlt? Nur wer das geld hat, weiß es... 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6796
(3.8.2004 - der eingangs erwähnte wei***.to-link führt heute ohne Zwischenseite direkt zu eine Intexusdropcharge der "Hausmarke"

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7373
oder
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7393
oder
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8737

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8108
"Die Kuriositätenecke des Herrn NEWS")
(! http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=82141#82141 !)

oder hier die älteste Meldung (mit etwas ungewöhnlichem Hintergrund)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7179

Das geschah zumeist alles in der Zeit, in der Questnet einigen Dialern freiwillig die Regsitrierung entzogen hat
am 6.9.2004 zB
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/22/index.html


----------

